# Time for a change - 55g new scape



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey all,

I've been wanting to change it up for a while with my 55g, I've been liking the rocks less and less and am leaning more towards driftwood only with plants,

right now it's more or less like this old shot, with rocks to one side and the big tree to the other, the plant's have changed slightly.



I've not been happy with my plant growth for some time now, so I'm looking to add co2 and dosing dry ferts. I added the old t8s on top of my LEDs to give it a little boost, but i don't want to overdue it before i get my co2 in order.

anyway, I went to a nearby beach and picked up a few nice pieces of DW for the best price around (free). I wanted some feed back on the layout I'm looking at. 

I like the big piece here but I find it clashes with the others a little, maybe even being too big simply. Obviously, the cardboard represents my tank's footprint





notice the little pieces at the bottom, I would like to keep those for sure, as I have hollow them out a bunch underneath for my plec and my loaches.

I'm liking this a little more and I have a few other pieces as well but they are a little boring compared to these ones.



I see this with maybe 4 swords for the background and a bunch of crypt wendtii at the front, maybe some ludwigia stems if I can get proper growth without the bba problems I have now. I would also be adding java moss and ferns to the wood, I like the aged look of the moss.

any comments are welcome


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

What about scape 1, but with the orangish driftwood replaced with the old stones or the tree-like wood on the right or the current scape? Or scape 3 with an old stone in the middle right? Remember to boil the wood first. Good luck!


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

One more thing, what's the tank thing at the top? It looks really nice.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

its a homemade hang on fry tank

I have all the wood soaking in hot water that is changed daily, it'll will be a few weeks worth before it goes in the tank


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I like number two, but my issue is not the big piece as much as the long twisty one. The large one matches the smaller ones more and I think would look more natural.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I like the first or second set up. I really like that big piece!


----------



## nova777 (Jul 6, 2014)

Marshall said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've been wanting to change it up for a while with my 55g, I've been liking the rocks less and less and am leaning more towards driftwood only with plants,
> 
> ...


Hey Marshall
That's a nice bit of kit you have there.regarding the driftwood set up,I like the second pic,middle pic of the three,that is.Keep posting more pics,good luck with plants and co2.
Cheers


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a few pieces of driftwood in my 55g, I have changed it around so many times, after I add plants, new fish etc,.
Good Luck


----------

